# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يبشر أصحابه ويقول :

## محجوب الخير

*قال الله تعالى :(( يَأيُهَاالّذِينَ ءامَنُواْ كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصيَامُ
كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلكُمْ تَتَقُونَ ))




كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
يبشر أصحابه ويقول :

(( أتاكم رمضان شهر مبارك فرض الله
عليكم صيامه تفتح أبواب السماءوتغلق فيه
أبواب الجحيم وتغل فيه مردةالشياطين لله فيه ليلة خير
من ألف شهر,ومن حرم خيرها فقد حرم ))
رواه أحمد وصححه الألباني




بذل وإيثار ..
..................... تزكية وتربية ..
......................................... جهاد وأمجاد..

أيام الصحابة في رمضان
لقد أدرك الصحابة الأبرار الفضل العظيم لشهر رمضان
عند الله تعالى فكان ذلك سبباً في اجتهادهم في العبادة ,
مابين صيام وقيام , وتفطير صائم, وعطف على الفقراء
والمساكين .. مع ماكانوا فيه من جهاد لأعداء الله لتكون كلمة الله
هي العليا .. وهكذا حوى تاريخهم صوراً مشرقة وقدوات مباركة
في كل أحوالهم من عبادة وجهاد وتزكية للنفوس ونفع للناس
في السطور التالية نلقي الضوء على بعض الصور من حياة الصحابة
والسلف في رمضان ..
الإفطار مع المساكين
من عجيب أحوال عمررضي الله عنهما أنه كان لايفطر
في رمضان إلا مع المساكين , ويحافظ على ذلك بإستمرار ,
فإذا منعهم أهله عنه , لم يتعشّ تلك الليلة !
وكان رضي الله عنه إذا جاءه سائل وهو على طعامه , أخذ نصيبه
من الطعام وقام فأعطاه السائل , فيرجع وقد أكل أهله مابقي في الجفنة
من الطعام , فيصبح صائماً ولم يأكل شيئاً ..!!
ولم يكن هذا التصرف من ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما خاصاً به وحده
بل كان هدياً وسمتاً للصحابة والتابعين في رمضان .
وفي ذلك يقول أبو السوار العدوي رحمه الله : (( كان رجالاً من
بني عدي يصلون في هذا المسجد , ما أفطر منهم أحد على طعام قط وحده ,
إن وجد من يأكل معه أكل , وإلا أخرج طعامه من المسجد فأكله مع الناس وأكل
الناس معه )) .
وروى عن بعض السلف قوله : (( لأن أدعو عشرة من أصحابي فأطعمهم
طعاماً يشتهونه أحب إلي من أن أعتق عشرة من ولد إسماعيل )) .
وكان بعض السلف مثل الحسن وابن المبارك رحمهما الله تعالى يستحب
أن يطعم إخوانه الطعام وهو صائم ويجلس يخدمهم ويروحهم .
وقال يونس بن زيد رحمه الله : كان ابن شهاب ( أي الزهري ) إذا دخل رمضان
فإنما هو تلاوة قرآن وإطعام الطعام .




أقوال صدقتها الأفعال .. !

حملت أقوال السلف العديد من المعاني العميقة والدقيقة .. التي تؤكد
مكانة الشهر في نفوسهم , وأتت أفعالهم وأحوالهم ترجمة عملية لهذه الأقوال
فمن أقوالهم في ذلك :
· قول عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : ( مرحباً بمطهرنا من الذنوب ) .
· قول علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه : ( من كان همه مايدخل إلى
جوفه كانت قيمته مايخرج منه ) .
· قيل للأحنف بن قيس رحمه الله : ( إنك شيخ كبير وإن الصيام يضعفك .. فقال : إني أعده لسفر طويل , والصبر على طاعة الله سبحانه
أهون من الصبر على عذابه .


بطولات وأمجاد ..
· غزوة بدر الكبرى ( 17 رمضان سنة 2هـ ) .
· فتح مكة المكرمة ( 20 رمضان سنة 8هـ ) .
· ’عين جالوت’ وقهر التتار ( 25 رمضان سنة 658 هـ ) .
· فتح الأندلس ( 28 رمضان سنة 92هـ ) .


لعمرك مالأيام إلا معارة ........
................فما استطعت من معروفها فتزود


نوافذ رمضاآآآآنية تنتظر إشرآآآآقة
نوركم وفكركم الرآآآآقي
فمن منطلق انبثاآآآقة ضوءكم تعم الفائدة
وتتجلى في أسمى معاني الثقافة
فلنكن هنا جميعاً تحفنا روحانية الشهر الفضيل

لكم خالص الأمنيات وأرقه
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*صلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 
*

----------


## zahababeker

*اللهم اجعلنا من عتقاء الشهر المبارك يا رب . نصوم ونفطر على خير يا ارحم الراحمين 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بارك الله فيك الحبيب محجوب الخير الرائع

*

----------


## سيزر

*جزاك الله خيراً
*

----------

